# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  CPUID : Information sur le processeur [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  utiliser : CPUID : Information sur le processeur

Cette fonction permet de dterminer le type de processeur install.



Ce code suppose que le processeur est un 386 au minimum, et il ne fonctionne pour le momment qu'avec les processeurs des marques Intel et AMD. Le type de processeur en dessous de 486 DX4, n'est pas dtaill car ce type de processeur ne supporte pas la fonction CPUID.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

